# which cost more - skis or boots



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2014)

skis+ bindings < or > ski boots?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2014)

i guess i forgot the fact that many have more than 1 pair of skis (since i'm cheap and have 1 ski quiver)... so consider your primary ski i guess... :dunce:


----------



## Quietman (Nov 20, 2014)

I buy/inherit used skis, not used boots.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 20, 2014)

A top level boot is not as expensive as a decent pair of skis. 
I ski Dalbello Panterra. They are a $550 dollar boot. Footbeds were $100-150 depending on shop/work level. So $650-700. None of the skis in that price range would make me super happy. My least expensive ski is $650 +$229 binding. And I would venture that most of the people on here are looking at similar or higher #'s.

*All that assumes you don't find a awesome deal one way or another.


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

I never ever have bought skis the year they are released.  I buy skis that have been on the market for at least a year.  For example:  this summer, I bought 2013-2014 skis for 60% off.  Same applies with boots - 50% off.  Bindings do not seem to be tied to the year.  I find that a ski flat and boot prices to be similar 70% if the time but adding the binding to a ski clears makes the ski + binding > ski boots!

I cannot fathom paying $700+ for skis or that much for boots - what is the point unless you compete, but if you are that good you should be sponsored.  However, I do get that for some, having the latest graphic is worth it - I am just OK with last years.  Oh, there is a newer technology in a ski - I can live without it for at least a year, I have so far!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes always year before model year.  Spent $350 on last years boots this summer marked down from $600 and $350 on skis through a blem sale.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 20, 2014)

I was gonna say I'd never buy a used pair of boots but remembered that my touring boots, which I bought used from Intl Mt School were only $35. However, I don't think I'd ever buy used alpine only boots - I might buy on close out. I don't think I could beat $200 for unused skis (flat).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 20, 2014)

Got the Lange lx130 last season. MSRP $700, got them for $350 since they were the previous years model. Plus $150 for liners (which still don't totally for right :/)

Last skis Rossi soul 7 with marker duke binding. MSRP $1,100, got them for $800 used once. 

"Winner" - Ski's. Not to mention, you don't need to tune boots once they fit right. You still have to wax and sharpen skis periodically.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> *I never ever have bought skis the year they are released.  I buy skis that have been on the market for at least a year.  For example:  this summer, I bought 2013-2014 skis for 60% off.*



I'm disappointed to hear that you buy new skis.  I thought you were as uber-frugal as I am.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> I cannot fathom paying $700+ for skis or that much for boots - what is the point unless you compete, but if you are that good you should be sponsored.  However, I do get that for some, having the latest graphic is worth it - I am just OK with last years.  Oh, there is a newer technology in a ski - I can live without it for at least a year, I have so far!



Who the hell are you to go on and on in every thread about how others should be spending their money?  We get it, you are a cheap skate who wants to spend as little money as possible on everything.  Some people are willing to spend more, so why don't you get off your high horse and chill out.


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Who the hell are you to go on and on in every thread about how others should be spending their money?  We get it, you are a cheap skate who wants to spend as little money as possible on everything.  Some people are willing to spend more, so why don't you get off your high horse and chill out.



Whoa!  Easy big boy!  Cheap skate and skiing do not go hand in hand!  Some people have the money to spend and others do not!  You are one of the lucky ones I quess!  You probably drive a Porsche too!  To each their own!


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm disappointed to hear that you buy new skis.  I thought you were as uber-frugal as I am.



HAHAHA!  I have considered it in the past but generally find previous years stuff that I like.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> Whoa!  Easy big boy!  Cheap skate and skiing do not go hand in hand!  Some people have the money to spend and others do not!  You are one of the lucky ones I quess!  You probably drive a Porsche too!  To each their own!



I drive a Honda that I bought used....I wouldn't consider myself "one of the lucky ones".  I would consider myself a person who works their ass off.  FT job 40-60 hours a week depending on season, and running a separate business after work.

I am just sick and tired of you going on in every thread about how you know so much more than every one else when getting your gear, and a person is dumb for spending more than you think is proper.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 20, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I drive a Honda that I bought used....I wouldn't consider myself "one of the lucky ones".  I would consider myself a person who works their ass off.  FT job 40-60 hours a week depending on season, and running a separate business after work.
> 
> I am just sick and tired of you going on in every thread about how you know so much more than every one else when getting your gear, and a person is dumb for spending more than you think is proper.



Been holding this in a while?

I'm not seeing where dlague has been "imposing his will" onto others, as it seems you're implying


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I drive a Honda that I bought used....I wouldn't consider myself "one of the lucky ones".  I would consider myself a person who works their ass off.  FT job 40-60 hours a week depending on season, and running a separate business after work.
> 
> I am just sick and tired of you going on in every thread about how you know so much more than every one else when getting your gear, and a person is dumb for spending more than you think is proper.



Look - sorry that you are offended!  I never quoted you!  I am not the only person trying to find bargins when purchasing ski gear, I and not the only one trying to get their average per visit cost down, I am not the only one that contributes to  threads like - 

How cheap can you ski?
Skiing on the Cheap - 2014-15 Edition
The skiing stereotype of being well off
Advice on a cheap ski set up
and others ....

I like to share ideas, links and approaches that others may be able to use. THAT IS WHO THE HELL I AM!

Get over it - you like the newest gear and that's ok!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Been holding this in a while?
> 
> I'm not seeing where dlague has been "imposing his will" onto others, as it seems you're implying



Well according to dlague he thinks you spending $800 on your skis is foolish because you don't compete and that you should only have that kind of gear if you are sponsored.  

Its one thing to feel that way about your own gear budget, its another to project those beliefs on how others spend their money.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought first pair of new skis/bindings over the summer for $499, been buying used last few times and just haven't had the time to search, or when I did I had no luck, so I caved and saw a deal and jumped on it.  Then I bought new boots in October for $550.  I run stuff into the ground, so I expect to be good for next 5 years.  I'd never buy used boots, the ones before this were a year old model and 50% off - I mentioned in another thread that I got mine this fall (this years model) and they're already sold out - so I feel good about getting them, even though not as cheap as I'd like.


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Well according to dlague he thinks you spending $800 on your skis is foolish because you don't compete and that you should only have that kind of gear if you are sponsored.
> 
> Its one thing to feel that way about your own gear budget, its another to project those beliefs on how others spend their money.



I was not trying to impose my beliefs on him - I did not even quote him.  I have trouble wrapping my head around spending a lot of money on gear especially when the prices on mush of this stuff drops so dramatically (especially online) - this is an expensive sport.  He talked about how much he spends I like to talk about how much I save - is that so wrong?  

My sister used to blow over a $1000 on skis every other year and I never understood that.  I would even show her the same skis for less online.  Finally this past year, her husband thought that there has to be a better way and she finally thought about it more and paid way less.  Some people don't mind paying top dollar - thats ok!  While others do not know any better because they are new.

I would love to see access to this sport by those who are less fortunate!


----------



## Abubob (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone that pays more than $200 for new skis is an *idiot*! Now you should _*all*_ be offended.


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

abubob said:


> anyone that pays more than $200 for new skis is an *idiot*! Now you should _*all*_ be offended.



lol - who the hell do you think you are?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 20, 2014)

I know I got a good deal, on a hot ski and binding, in the middle of the season. So maybe I just don't care what others said, or it didn't register. 

But it was a win to me!


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I know I got a good deal, on a hot ski and binding, in the middle of the season. So maybe I just don't care what others said, or it didn't register.
> 
> But it was a win to me!



It is what you are happy with!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> I cannot fathom paying $700+ for skis or that much for boots - what is the point unless you compete, but if you are that good you should be sponsored. !





dlague said:


> I was not trying to impose my beliefs on him - I did not even quote him.  I have trouble wrapping my head around spending a lot of money on gear especially when the prices on mush of this stuff drops so dramatically (especially online) - this is an expensive sport.  He talked about how much he spends I like to talk about how much I save - is that so wrong?



First of all, you were implying that no one should spend $700 on skis.  That's not imposing beliefs on him, that's imposing beliefs on everyone.  Perhaps this is simply a case of you not conveying your thoughts in writing properly, but the sentence quoted states only people who compete and are sponsored should spend $700 on skis.   Maybe that's not what you meant, but it is what the sentence says.  If that's not what you meant, chalk it up as a misunderstanding and everyone moves on. 

2nd, I'm pretty certain Hawkshot was talking list pricing and not what he actually paid.  List price skis + bindings are going to be more expensive than list price boots.  I doubt he paid those prices as a ski shop manager with the pro deals some people in that profession get.  Given his profession, he also may take some issue with some of the gear advice you have given in the past; especially concerning boots.  You might not appreciate the difference some higher end gear makes, but some others will.  Hawkshot has been working ski retail for YEARS.  Given that experience, he's going to know more about equipment than a recreational user like you or I.

The reality is, the deal is in the eye of the beholder.  You might not think $700 is worth it for trying out this years tech.  Other people do; nothing wrong with that.  The extra money might be worth it to them.  IIRC from a prior conversation you drive a giant V8 SUV that gets horrid gas mileage.  That's what you want and that's totally cool.   The same person who buys those $700 skis might drive a fuel efficient diesel and actually spend less on skiing than you do because his fuel savings amounts to more than your gear savings.  

It's all a matter a personal preference and everyone is different.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 20, 2014)

If no one paid full retail price for skis in a very short while we'd all be skiing on these bad boys.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 20, 2014)

or maybe these:


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

To each their own - I am moving on.  I am happy with my gear and others are happy with theirs.  

It is a misunderstanding because I expressed my opinion - does not mean others have to agree and are allowed to disagree!


.......


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 20, 2014)

To be offended, one must care.

On a random note, why do all of your posts end with "..........."?


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> To be offended, one must care.
> 
> On a random note, why do all of your posts end with "..........."?



My son put that as my signature on my phone and have not bothered to change it but I must now!


.......


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2014)

People really pay list price for skis and boots?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Given his profession.....  Hawkshot has been working ski retail for YEARS.



Ohhhhhhhhh..... that clears the mystery of the seemingly intense emotion up.



o3jeff said:


> People really pay list price for skis and boots?



Is that even realistically possible?    It's like MSRP on a car.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is that even realistically possible?    It's like MSRP on a car.



It definitely happens.  I used to sell home fitness equipment, and every so often you'd get someone in the store who wants to best model that you sell, and doesn't flinch when you tell them how much it is.

It also came up when I was talking to a sales rep at Ken Jones in Manchester, NH about the Volkl V-Werks.  He said he sells a couple every year to people who drive up in Porsches, and only look at the prices to justify to themselves that they're getting the best ski in the store.


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> 2nd, I'm pretty certain Hawkshot was talking list pricing and not what he actually paid.  List price skis + bindings are going to be more expensive than list price boots.  I doubt he paid those prices as a ski shop manager with the pro deals some people in that profession get.  Given his profession, he also may take some issue with some of the gear advice you have given in the past; especially concerning boots.  You might not appreciate the difference some higher end gear makes, but some others will.  Hawkshot has been working ski retail for YEARS.  *Given that experience, he's going to know more about equipment than a recreational user like you or I.*



This explains a lot!  In addition, I am sorry, with the plethora of videos, reviews and data available online, so much can be learned without stepping foot into a shop.  Even forums like this one help a lot.  Personally, I will always research online and know what I am looking at so when on the few occasions I walk into a shop I can spot good deals!   In any case, I mostly buy online.  

Disclaimer - this is my own opinion and not necessarily for the intended use by others!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2014)

dlague,

You can spare the disclaimers when you write correctly.    

To review again. Your first claim was written that ANYONE who pays 700 for skis either should be competition level or sponsored. Meaning, you think someone like skianywhere shouldn't buy the skis he did.  That's what caused Hawkshot to call you out for you telling other people how they should spend their money.

You have since further explained it's your own opinion for your personal skiing budget and you don't care what other people do. Fair enough....we can all move on.  No need for future disclaimers. 

And regards to the availability of information on the internet for research?  Yeah, we all do that.  No, none of us are going to be as knowledgeable as a long time ski shop manager.  We're not privy to the knowledge coming from manufacturer reps that a store manager receives, nor do we go to the training seminars they do nor do we live, eat and breath ski talk 40-60 hours a week professionally.  You can acquire a lot of knowledge on the internet, but no, you and I don't know nearly as much about gear as someone like Hawkshot.  Amateur vs. Professional


----------



## Abubob (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> dlague,
> 
> You can spare the disclaimers when you write correctly.
> 
> ...



Fair enough!


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 23, 2014)

Where a ski shop manager can really come in handy is knowledge about their product.  The ski industry is full of shameless (and usually meaningless) reviews that are nothing more than pandering to the manufacturers.  I'd love to see a website that has accurate and honest reviews of equipment.  The only place you can find that is in forums, as far as I can tell.  

On the other hand, I've often wondered if people critique skis like they do wines.  Sure, there are differences - but some people seem to claim to have near paranormal sensory abilities.  I'm not convinced that the difference in skis of a similar geometry is as much as people want to believe.  I'm also convinced that people who pay top dollar are inclined to think that their skis are more special than they actually are.  In other words, if you are not a racer or starring in a Warren Miller film, is a $1,300 pair of skis that much different than a $1,000 pair of skis?  Than a $750 pair of skis?  At some point there have to be diminishing returns.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 23, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Where a ski shop manager can really come in handy is knowledge about their product.  The ski industry is full of shameless (and usually meaningless) reviews that are nothing more than pandering to the manufacturers.  I'd love to see a website that has accurate and honest reviews of equipment.  The only place you can find that is in forums, as far as I can tell.
> 
> On the other hand, I've often wondered if people critique skis like they do wines.  Sure, there are differences - but some people seem to claim to have near paranormal sensory abilities.  I'm not convinced that the difference in skis of a similar geometry is as much as people want to believe.  I'm also convinced that people who pay top dollar are inclined to think that their skis are more special than they actually are.  In other words, if you are not a racer or starring in a Warren Miller film, is a $1,300 pair of skis that much different than a $1,000 pair of skis?  Than a $750 pair of skis?  At some point there have to be diminishing returns.



I read all of the ski reviews, only because I want to have some clue what they say when a person starts quoting them. I do not take any of them seriously. For starters, the ski manufactures sponsor the mag. If Ski Magazine says bad thinks about Volkl, Volkl will stop advertising. Secondly I can not remember ever reading a negative review in a magazine.

There are some pretty decent differences in gear that on paper is basically the same. Can every one feel them? Maybe, maybe not. But when I ran a on mtn demo center the majority of customers can.


----------



## mishka (Nov 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> We're not privy to the knowledge coming from manufacturer reps that a store manager receives, nor do we go to the training seminars they do nor do we live, eat and breath ski talk 40-60 hours a week professionally.  You can acquire a lot of knowledge on the internet, but no, you and I don't know nearly as much about gear as someone like Hawkshot.  Amateur vs. Professional



Manufacturer rep not necessarily ultimate source of knowledge  imho  

What do you want to know? lol


----------



## Brad J (Nov 27, 2014)

I was a spoiled kid my dad bought me a pair of Hart Javlin xxl when I was 14 in 1969 , they were $200 plus bindings (look nevada) so I have alway's had expensive equipment.( still have them) now that I am older ,skiing and ski equipment is a big part of my life's enjoyment. I am very cheap on many other things but skiing is not one of them. Having good equipment for different conditions is so worth it to me, and at the end of the day that what matters. I do have 8 year old boots that I payed full price on from a really good boot fitter and with a new liner( zip fits ) still ski great.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2014)

You should post a picture of the Javelin's.   Crazy to think they made a $200 ski in 1969.  I'd love to see what they look like.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2014)

Boots I spend a fair amount of dough on, but I keep them longer than my skis. On an annual basis I spend more on skis.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> You should post a picture of the Javelin's.   Crazy to think they made a $200 ski in 1969.  I'd love to see what they look like.



back in 69, milk was $1/gallon and gas was $.35/gallon. Not sure what the average lift ticket was but that's my true index for inflation.


----------

